
On giving a shit - spolu
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/06/01/on-giving-a-shit
======
nomel
> can’t be searched by Google

I'm not sure this will really resonate with non technical people. Their
thought pattern could be "Why make people search on Google? What's wrong with
searching on Facebook? Why do you think Google is so much better?"

They just see a search engine that does or doesn't show content. If web search
is available to Facebook, then Google has lost for non technical people, "I
can't find what I want on Google, but I can on Facebook. Google isn't any
good! You were wrong!"

Facebook is the new AOL. People who don't _know_ the problem don't care, why
would they? Just like you couldn't convince Grandpa to stop using AOL, because
the internet was available for free, you're not going to convince people to
not use something that works for them, for some strange technical reason that
claims that what they know and enjoy is somehow "bad".

------
erikpukinskis
Apparently Joe Hewitt is gardening during the summer months, and then working
solo on a programming language
([https://github.com/joehewitt/moya](https://github.com/joehewitt/moya)) among
other things, in the winter months.

He feels the open web doesn't matter any more, and is embarrassed that he used
to think it did, among other things.

Seems like he's not totally secure in his decisions, still.

------
nils-m-holm
Could someone maybe add "about the open web" to the title? Otherwise it does
not sound too interesting.

